
Crash your Chrome with %%30%30 - github-cat
http://www.pixelstech.us/article/1442754402-Crash-your-Chrome-with-%25%2530%2530
======
condescendence
I keep seeing links about this on HN? Beating a dead horse? It exists, we know
about it.

It's almost like the same asp.net/mvc tutorials being copied and pasted from
blog to blog.

------
pzone
Be sure to check out the bug report at the end.

~~~
e28eta
Yeah, the bug is interesting. I was also interested to see this is not a new
bug for chromium, this was reported in May 2015. And that bug has a
potentially related bug from Nov 2014.

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=486912](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=486912)

